
Show HN: Find a whisky similar to your favourite - boomahora
https://whiskylike.com
======
frompdx
Interesting idea, but the current dataset seems to be heavily biased towards
scotch. It would be neat to seem some bourbon and rye comparisons as well.

~~~
boomahora
You're right, it is completely biased towards scotch. I started with what I
knew, but I am currently working on adding bourbon, rye and other whiskies
outside of Scotland. Still lots of work to do on it.

~~~
frompdx
Makes sense. How do you go about determining if one whiskey is similar to
another? Are you going off of experience or attempting to crowd source the
data?

There are a couple of reasons I would use something like your service.

1\. I want a cheaper alternative to something I really like. For example, I
really enjoy Eagle Rare, but it would be nice to have something at a lower
price point for making cocktails.

2\. I want a more readily available alternative to something I really like.
Going back to the Eagle Rare example, occasionally it is difficult to find. In
this case, I would be willing to pay a little more to have something else that
is similar.

~~~
boomahora
At the moment, the algorithm utilizes various tasting notes and other
characteristics (price, etc) to determine what is the closest fit. While this
has much room to improve, the general idea is there. I would like to get it to
a point where users can create their own profiles with their personal ratings
and then use that data to make the suggestions more accurate.

This is exactly what I was thinking, I was trying to avoid suggestions that
end up being a $10k bottle of whisky, I wanted them to be as similar as
possible, without needing to ask the user too many questions.

Once I start getting into the big crowdsourced data sets is when this will get
really interesting to see the connections between preferences.

Sounds like I need to try this Eagle Rare! I'm sure you've tried some of these
already, but my personal recommendations are Lagavulin, Glengoyne and
Edradour.

------
jclos
That looks great and the interface is easy enough that I would like to show it
to my dad who is a whisky enthusiast (and does not speak a word of English).

~~~
jclos
As a follow up to that if you do end up adding features, try to keep the
simplicity of it because it is refreshing.

~~~
boomahora
Thanks! I'm keen to hear your dad's feedback.

Simplicity will always be the main focus, I want to make this as easy as
possible to not overwhelm users.

No hoops to jump through, just whisky!

------
juleemakeup
God I love whisky. That is an interesting idea. Need to try.

~~~
boomahora
What's stopping you? No signup needed, you just need to type in a whisky name.
I love getting feedback :)

